# Streaming Device Not Found



## duhmel (Feb 16, 2005)

I was able to stream from my Premiere Tivo until a few weeks ago and now I get the STREAMING DEVICE NOT FOUND message when I try the setup on my iPhone. The TIVO box is connected via ethernet so there are no wireless issues. I am able to log into my account so there's no password issues that others have referred to. I have reset and pulled power from the Tivo box and have deleted and reinstalled the Tivo app. I have connected to the Tivo service from the box. Some people have referred to initiating a service call from the app but I don't see how to do that. I have run out of ideas. I may need to contact Tech Support - SHUTTER!!!!!


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

duhmel said:


> I was able to stream from my Premiere Tivo until a few weeks ago and now I get the STREAMING DEVICE NOT FOUND message when I try the setup on my iPhone. The TIVO box is connected via ethernet so there are no wireless issues. I am able to log into my account so there's no password issues that others have referred to. I have reset and pulled power from the Tivo box and have deleted and reinstalled the Tivo app. I have connected to the Tivo service from the box. Some people have referred to initiating a service call from the app but I don't see how to do that. I have run out of ideas. I may need to contact Tech Support - SHUTTER!!!!!


The Premiere doesn't have built-in streaming capabilities so you would have to have an external Stream device or a Roamio Plus/Pro on the network with the built-in Stream in order to stream shows via TiVo Online or the mobile app, but you don't mention one of those in your post? Or is that what you mean by the TiVo box (sorry when I first read this I assumed you were referring to your Premiere.). If you have a Stream have you tried logging into the web interface?

Scott


----------



## duhmel (Feb 16, 2005)

Yes I do have a streaming device. The Tivo Premiere is connected via a hard-wired ethernet cable.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

HerronScott said:


> If you have a Stream have you tried logging into the web interface?





duhmel said:


> Yes I do have a streaming device. The Tivo Premiere is connected via a hard-wired ethernet cable.


You didn't respond to my question regarding logging into the web interface of the Stream?

Scott


----------

